
The 2010 Lisp Game Design Challenge - fogus
http://dto.github.com/notebook/lgdc.html
======
jcromartie
Is it CL only? Because Clojure is pretty convenient for game design when you
tie in the LWJGL and friends...

~~~
astine
It seems to be part of the CL community that is setting this up so I would
assume so. I'd ask on #lispgames though.

EDIT: I asked; am waiting for a reply. Will post when (if) I get it.

2nd EDIT: It appears that they haven't decided. I'd go ahead and submit your
idea.

~~~
aerique
Any Lisp is allowed. See:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/lisp/comments/bfgdt/announcing_the_2...](http://www.reddit.com/r/lisp/comments/bfgdt/announcing_the_2010_lisp_game_design_challenge/)

~~~
eru
I wonder how they deal with corner cases. I imagine, say, Dylan can be seen as
more Lispy than newLisp.

But--they won't have to optimize for that. They can deal with the common
cases.

~~~
zephjc
A friend of mine wrote this some time ago in Apple Dylan for the Newton 2x00:

<http://www.sealiecomputing.com/newtglider/>

I don't think pre-written games would be allowed though :)

------
dto
Hello folks, I've updated the compo site and wiki page to reflect that the
contest is indeed open to any dialect of Lisp. Best of wishes to all
participants!

------
IsaacL
Perfect timing - I've been playing around with arcade-style games in Clojure,
trying to get them to work as applets.

------
zephjc
I'm confused - it says 7 days, but lists the 18th thru the 1st, which is 14
days... Are you only allowed half of that time?

~~~
gcheong
When you announce your entry you state your starting time and for you the
clock starts from that point.

~~~
zephjc
Ah ha, thank you!

